

What do you think of this idea for a viral Facebook app? - sixQuarks

Just read a techcrunch article titled:  "Sean Parker: "This Election, Social Media Will Determine The Outcome"
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/09/sean-parker-social-media-election/<p>It got me thinking...  I'd like to see a facebook app that let's you choose and share which political candidates you would vote for along with your main reason for doing so. (This can be both on the local and national level)<p>Only your friends would be allowed to see your choices (and only if they provide their choices as well).<p>There's a certain viral element to this. After you fill it out, it can post on your wall with something like:<p>-----------
Who I'm Voting For
"see which candidates John Doe is voting for and why"
-----------<p>I feel like this is an app I would be excited to download and share.<p>What do you guys think?  Anyone know of a similar app that already does this?
======
logn
Apps like these sound really simple and boring to me. It might be a success
but what would be more interesting is to create an app that lets people create
these apps with no programming.

